# Tortimer or Kapp'n?



## Jeremy (Oct 8, 2005)

Who is your favorite old turtle?


----------



## ac1983fan (Oct 8, 2005)

Actually, niether of them are supposed to be turtles.  Kapp'n is based on some mythical character called the Kappa, and Tortimer is supposed to be a tortise, Although he looks more like a koopa to me.


----------



## YesManJr's_Cohort (Oct 8, 2005)

Kapp'n bugs me... <_< 
I like Tortimer, he's annoying and funny.
<big><big><big>MINOR SPOILER</big></big></big><big><big>


I totally fell for the Super Tortimer April Fool's joke. :lol:</big>


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 8, 2005)

Ac1983fan said:
			
		

> Actually, niether of them are supposed to be turtles.  Kapp'n is based on some mythical character called the Kappa, and Tortimer is supposed to be a tortise, Although he looks more like a koopa to me.


 Same thing. :yes:


----------



## ƒish (Oct 8, 2005)

Kapp'n rules   
^_^			

Kapp'n, to me is way cooler than tortimer, he sings


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 8, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> Kapp'n rules   
^_^
> 
> Kapp'n, to me is way cooler than tortimer, he sings


 Same here. I like Kapp'n too, but Tortimer can give you some cool stuff. Both of them are okay.  :yes:


----------



## MGMT (Oct 8, 2005)

i dislike them both personally i hate tortises and turtles difference there evil i had a mishap with one when i was 5 it had to do with a surf board and a really big turtle and i hate tortises cuz my neighbors tortise ate my stuffed monkey and eating sum1s stuffed monkeys is not cool the story is disturbing and they both happened in the same week..


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 8, 2005)

tortoises=cool
tortimer=cool
kapp'n=cool
who wants to sing a sea song?


----------



## SMRPG1 (Oct 9, 2005)

My vote goes to Tortimer never meet Kapp'n.


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 9, 2005)

I like Tortimer better.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Oct 9, 2005)

tortmer is much better...he gives you items


----------



## Mino (Oct 9, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Who is your favorite old turtle?


     

Kapp'n is no turtle!  He's a Kappa!


----------

